# White Leghorn Hens



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

I've got plenty of white leghorn hens and had considered butchering some when they are of age but are the hens as good of fryers as the roosters


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I've heard that leghorns are relatively small, and don't make good meat birds in general.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Let them live - eat the eggs. That's my vote.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would keep them for their eggs or sell the hens as layers- they are great layers of white eggs, but are small and not very meaty.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe she was just panicking.


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Yeah I think I'll just let em live and eat chicken and dumplings when they are done laying. Thanks guys


----------

